# Would someone like to edit my horses please??



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

And this is my 5 year old Paint gelding His name is Pinto Bean. (Show name Ladies' choice)

































































Thank you so much in advanced!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Bump... Anyone?


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

I will do these for you


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

YAY! Thank you! I can't wait!


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

I'll give Pinto Bean a go. I just went and picked up some graphite pencils today, so my shading will give more depth.


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

i will do one to


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

Here's Pinto Bean. I'm definitely getting the hang of drawing again, especially now that I have good pencils to work with.


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

here you go


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Holy cow!!!!!! That drawing of PintoBean is AMAZING! It looks so realistic (I will have to put it next to my picture of Romeo you drew me!!!) Thank you so much!!!!

That collage is so pretty, I love the blue! Thank you!


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

thanks i hate when people put stuff on my thread and are like do watever and i dont know if they hate a colour or wat lol so hope you like it


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

^^Yeah! Their show colors are both blue, so you chose good! I am going to put that as my screensaver on my other computer.


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

aw thanks


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

This was an experiment for me, sorry that it didn't turn out that good. I had to cut out pinto bean, repaint him to get rid of the shadow, remove some coloring on romeo, smudge it and then do a filter and add text. Hope you like it! 
http://i275.photobucket.com/albums/jj312/AQHAdaisy13/prjectsmudgecopy.jpg


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

^^Thank you!!!! That looks like a painting! I love it!


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

Here is a drawing of Pinto Bean:
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i275.photobucket.com/albums/jj312/AQHAdaisy13/PintoBean.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

The scanner kinda screwed up the shading and stuff, some of it you can't see. It took me 1 hour and it is done in just a HB pencil.


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

link: http://i275.photobucket.com/albums/jj312/AQHAdaisy13/PintoBean.jpg


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

^Wow, that is really good too. I am going to print it out and hang it by their other pics!


----------

